# Does TRT cause emotional changes?



## Kraken (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi Guys, I started TRT several weeks ago, does it cause emotional changes of any type?


----------



## CJ (Dec 26, 2021)

It could, especially since depression is a symptom of low testosterone.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

Generally the experience is positive... But if you get an estrogen spike your body isn't used to then it's possible you start acting like a dick, or start crying like a bitch 😂


----------



## flenser (Dec 26, 2021)

TRT causing real emotional changes in three weeks? Unlikely without some preexisting issues or instabilities. It can improve or degrade sleep, though, which could give strength to said issues or instabilities.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Generally the experience is positive... But if you get an estrogen spike your body isn't used to then it's possible you start acting like a dick, or start crying like a bitch



That’s what the mast was doing to me until we caught it and I keep in check now. It was making me bipolar and now I catch my impatience and address it with reasoning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 26, 2021)

Masteron doesnt aromatize


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 26, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Hi Guys, I started TRT several weeks ago, does it cause emotional changes of any type?


When I first started it did. My mood improved a lot and I was less irritable.  I started sleeping a lot better, too.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Generally the experience is positive... But if you get an estrogen spike your body isn't used to then it's possible you start acting like a dick, or start crying like a bitch 😂





Test_subject said:


> When I first started it did. My mood improved a lot and I was less irritable.  I started sleeping a lot better, too.



I have been sleeping better, except for sometimes waking up on the middle of the night with a rock hard dick. I generally am not irritable, nor do I typically have mood swings. Lots of changes in my life lately. I picked up and left where I lived and moved about 800 miles away, new job, and left my GF after 5 years, although she and I are still talking. 

I had been holding it together pretty well, and feeling positive. I bought a new house, and I'm making friends. Friday morning I went to the gym, came back and sat down to enter my numbers, and out of the blue burst into hysterical crying. That had never happened before, in all my life. Not even close. It has my full attention.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I have been sleeping better, except for sometimes waking up on the middle of the night with a rock hard dick. I generally am not irritable, nor do I typically have mood swings. Lots of changes in my life lately. I picked up and left where I lived and moved about 800 miles away, new job, and left my GF after 5 years, although she and I are still talking.
> 
> I had been holding it together pretty well, and feeling positive. I bought a new house, and I'm making friends. Friday morning I went to the gym, came back and sat down to enter my numbers, and out of the blue burst into hysterical crying. That had never happened before, in all my life. Not even close. It has my full attention.


Just don't take the pitfall into thinking that if you stop feeling this way that it means your test isnt working the way it should.

You will eventually normalize, and it will feel like less of a dopamine high. Testosterone is dopaminergic, but eventually your body will hit homeostasis and you won't consciously notice stuff like you described.

I see lots of guys increase their dose because they no longer "feel" the testosterone. Guess what, you're not supposed to feel it 😂. It should just be something that operates in the background unnoticed.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Just don't take the pitfall into thinking that if you stop feeling this way that it means your test isnt working the way it should.
> 
> You will eventually normalize, and it will feel like less of a dopamine high. Testosterone is dopaminergic, but eventually your body will hit homeostasis and you won't consciously notice stuff like you described.
> 
> I see lots of guys increase their dose because they no longer "feel" the testosterone. Guess what, you're not supposed to feel it 😂. It should just be something that operates in the background unnoticed.


Thanks for the advice, I'll take it. I don't think I would have changed the dosage without talking with the Dr. anyhow, but this is good to know. Still, I should not be losing my shit like a bitch!


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll take it. I don't think I would have changed the dosage without talking with the Dr. anyhow, but this is good to know. Still, I should not be losing my shit like a bitch!


Yeah, you might want to get your Estradiol checked... Or it could be that you're legitimately this stressed out. The former can be easily tested.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, you might want to get your Estradiol checked... Or it could be that you're legitimately this stressed out. The former can be easily tested.


I'll call the Doctor. I'll be due for the 10 week labs in a month, and I'll make sure he knows so he can check that. But I'll call him this week. As for stress, yup it's possible, but I have been under much more stress and never had that happen. But I'm older now. We'll see. Thanks again.


----------

